# Book Depository



## biodroid

Has anyone around the chrons/world bought any books from the Book Depository, I find it quite hard to believe that they deliver free worldwide. Don't they make a loss because they are covering those costs? Are they legit?


----------



## Nesacat

They are legit yes. I don't know how they are doing it for free but the books arrive in good condition. My favourite bookstore gets me books from there and also other customers. There have been no problems yet. I reckon if they can get books safely and on schedule to Malaysia, it ought to be alright most anyplace else.


----------



## Somni

I've bought a couple of books through them.  Never a problem or complaint.  I'm pretty sure the book depository also sells through Amazon.


----------



## Culhwch

I've been tempted to try them out as well. A guy from my old work swore by them, never had a problem.


----------



## biodroid

I would like to give it a shot, want to get the last 2 books in the First Law trilogy but the ones with th new characters on the covers.


----------



## GOLLUM

I've not had any issues with them to date.

They're certainly legit and have in fact won several awards in the publishing/distribution industry. As far as how they make their money, well I understand they have a special "deal" with the suppliers and carrier companies but I can't actually confirm this.

They also own the Dodo Press imprint dedicated to printing OOP or hard to find books; you may have seen these in some bookstores before?

In addition to providing free delivery to many countries worldwide they also offer discounts on their books.

I first learned about them a couple of years back and am glad I did.

I have a list of 30 odd books that I'll be ordering from them in the second half of this year as a matter of fact.

Of course, at the end of the day you have to feel comfortable with ordering from these people Biodroid but they're my observations if it helps at all.

Good luck.


----------



## biodroid

Thanks Gollum, we have local online shops here at decent prices but availability is an issue, half the time the product is not in stock and our book stores are at least 30% more expensive. I love reading and have been going to second hand shops but I feel bad because the author is not getting royalties if I buy there. I really do like to support authors by buying their books so that they can make a living and continue writing but I also have to think of myself first. I will give Book Depository a go soon but I need to find out about taxes and levies when the product enters my country.


----------



## GOLLUM

Well as far as taxes, levies etc. go, my understanding is that the quoted price on their site is what you pay for; end of story. It's why they're so popular I guess and why I like them but perhaps it's different in your neck of the woods?...

Let us know what you find out though and if you decide to proceed.

Cheers.


----------



## biodroid

Will do so. I think I will order those 2 books as part of my b/day prezzie from my gran.


----------



## GOLLUM

That sounds lovely!

Cheerio now.


----------



## Allegra

I'v been a faithful and very satisfied customer of Book Depository for quite a few years and even recommended it in this forum a couple of times before. They are of course legit, just like play.com. I don't know how they get profit with delivery worldwide free of charge, but all the books arrived quickly, brand new and well-packed, never once I had any problems. Moreover, if the book got lost in the post they even send replacement free. So go ahead and happy shopping!


----------



## Daisy-Boo

Sounds good. I'm going to check it out.


----------



## Neal Asher

I keep directing American readers of my books to them and there have been no complaints as yet. In fact they seem faster than Amazon. Also some nice discounts there. The only oddity is that they don't deliver to Denmark - damned if I know why.


----------



## GOLLUM

Daisy-Boo said:


> Sounds good. I'm going to check it out.


Err....sure that's a wise idea?.....

I may have to use a knobkerry to knock some sense into you...


----------



## Daisy-Boo

GOLLUM said:


> Err....sure that's a wise idea?.....
> 
> I may have to use a knobkerry to knock some sense into you...


 
Too late! I've already registered on the site and am now waiting (im)patiently for pay day.


----------



## GOLLUM

Daisy-Boo said:


> Too late! I've already registered on the site and am now waiting (im)patiently for pay day.


Damn....foiled again!....

Starts hitting himself with knobkerry in the hope of reawakening dormant brain cells...in order to execute a dastardly plan.


----------



## Daisy-Boo

I do love a good dastardly plan.


----------



## GOLLUM

I know.......

I'm going to follow this thread to see what other folk provide in the way of feedback.

Both from myself and anyone else I know who has used them, there hasn't been any problems with this operator in the past that I've heard of.


----------



## ktabic

Another one here for Book Depository. Again, no problems with them. Do wish they would offer stuff like a wishlist.


----------



## biodroid

I think maybe we should email them to write an app that utilises a wishlist type thing


----------



## GOLLUM

Go for it!


----------



## biodroid

Ok I emailed them now just waiting for a reply. Will let you know asap


----------



## Cayal

I was put on to the website recently and cannot believe the prices and free shipping. It's ridiculous.

I have yet to purchase a book but I have many in mind.

Also there is a wishlist.


----------



## biodroid

Here is the response:

I am afraid that there are not any firm plans to introduce any apps. However, I will pass this onto the I.T. Team for their consideration.
Kind Regards,
Tom
Thomas Randles
Customer Service Manager
The Book Depository Ltd


----------



## Culhwch

But as Cay said, there is a wishlist - if you go into an item, and click on the 'Save Item' button. If you hover your mouse over it, it says 'Add to wishlist'.

How odd that they don't know this about their own site...


----------



## GOLLUM

Culhwch said:


> How odd that they don't know this about their own site...


With due respect to all parties involved, perhaps they misunderstood the email Biodroid sent them? Especially if he was using the generic term "apps" rather than "wish list"... or even then perhaps they have an alternate name for it? It may be instructive if Biodroid could supply us with a relevant extract of the email, if that's OK with Biodroid of course.....

I must confess, my professional curiosity has become somewhat piqued on this one.


----------



## Culhwch

Perhaps the customer service person hadn't used the website, and having been asked about the lack of a wishlist, assumed there wasn't one...


----------



## GOLLUM

Anything's possible.

Curiouser and curiouser.....


----------



## biodroid

Sorry Gollum, it was sent via their site on a form. I work in IT as a programmer and am so used to calling it an app (application). If the resondant sent it to their IT department I am sure they will know what it means. These programs are normally stand alone modules (apps) that get phased in as separate programs, depending on design. If they have a similar one in place like Cullhwch mentioned then it should be fine, I just have never really had a look at the site properly to actually see what the functionality is.


----------



## ktabic

Ok, hadn't noticed that before, that is pretty nice. Will have to put all the books I'm after into it.


----------



## Allegra

Another good thing about Book Depository is that they often put up 'coming soon' books months before the releasing date for pre ordering at an even cheaper price. Once the order is placed the money is charged and the book will be dispatched as soon as it's released. This way you not only pay less, also worry less - you know the book you've been anxiously waiting for will come to your door once it's out. 

(They really should hire me for a promotional tour around the world!)


----------



## GOLLUM

biodroid said:


> Sorry Gollum, it was sent via their site on a form. I work in IT as a programmer and am so used to calling it an app (application). If the resondant sent it to their IT department I am sure they will know what it means. These programs are normally stand alone modules (apps) that get phased in as separate programs, depending on design.


Actually I work in I.T as well, so I was aware of that.....

I was trying to make plausible sense of the response you received was all.

Still not sure how your message got possibly scrambled...


----------



## Culhwch

Actually I was just testing the wishlist and it doesn't seem to work for me - I can put a book on it, and when I go to the wishlist it says displaying one of one, but it don't display nuthin'. Might be just my rig, though...


----------



## GOLLUM

So many lines, so little time........

Bad Gollum!...


----------



## Cayal

biodroid said:


> Sorry Gollum, it was sent via their site on a form. I work in IT as a programmer and am so used to calling it an app (application). If the resondant sent it to their IT department I am sure they will know what it means. These programs are normally stand alone modules (apps) that get phased in as separate programs, depending on design. If they have a similar one in place like Cullhwch mentioned then it should be fine, I just have never really had a look at the site properly to actually see what the functionality is.



It's possible they were thinking things like iphone apps, that is usually what I think off when I hear 'app'.
I'd suggest it being a functionality more then an app anyway.


----------



## biodroid

Gollum - maybe you could send another email but word it better than mine , I am not good at writing as I write what I think and just don't really bother with editing. Maybe you could elicit a better response. And I reckon use the word "functionality" often as like Cayal said App can be a bit confusing to non IT people. Would be nice to see what they say to yours, I just like keeping it short and sweet.


----------



## Culhwch

But... there is a wishlist. I feel like we're going around in circles. I just tested it from my work computer, and the problem I had at home must have been peculiar to my PC, or Opera (using IE here), because it works perfectly.


----------



## biodroid

Culhwch - Groovy, will have a look at it then next time, wishlists are very useful coz I am forgetful and realise ooooohh I haven't read those books yet maybe I should get them.


----------



## Lobolover

So , there aren't any complaints eh ?


----------



## Teresa Edgerton

I just placed by first order with the Book Depository this week.  I'll have to wait and see whether I find their service praiseworthy or blameworthy.


----------



## digs

I only discovered Book Depository about a month ago, and since then I've been ADDICTED. Most of the prices are 40-50% less than RRP in Australia, and the free worldwide delivery only sweetens the deal! Only problem is that orders can take a little while to come in, but I've ordered about 8 books so far and all have come in great condition, so I'm usually happy to wait. My friends are now all sick of me going on about how amazing it is.


----------



## GOLLUM

LOL! An Aussie and a fan of The Book Depository OH yeh...and into World Lit too. Sweet....


----------



## Teresa Edgerton

I should have followed up on my previous post by saying that the books I ordered arrived within a reasonable time frame.  I was very pleased.


----------



## The_African

I recently bought some novels and comic books from them. I didn't know that delivery was free.


----------



## hawker

*bookdepository*

thebookdepository and bookdepository customer service telephone number is: UK (44) 01452 307905
-
Ask yourself why they DON'T have a customer Service telephone number on their website.
They don't, infact, have any telephone numbers on their website!
-
Problems do occur and any returns are postage at your own expense.
I won't be using them again.


----------



## Cayal

Problems occur at all online stores whether it be Borders, Amazon, eBay etc. I'll happily pay for 50%+ less than retail and put up with the odd issue.


----------



## Culhwch

I've used them a few times now without issue. But as Cayal says, I'll cop the odd screw-up for the kind of value they offer.


----------



## Cayal

I've never had a problem with them either.


----------



## Anne Lyle

I'm sure at least some of my purchases through AbeBooks came from the Book Depository, and I've had no problems either...


----------



## stevemann

biodroid said:


> Has anyone around the chrons/world bought any books from the Book Depository, I find it quite hard to believe that they deliver free worldwide. Don't they make a loss because they are covering those costs? Are they legit?



Yes the Book Depository is a very popular website in UK/US/Australia/NZ, used them many times for university textbooks. The reason they give free shipping is the shipping cost is included in the advertised price. So if you check a certain book when you are in the UK, it could be $10 (if you converted from £), but if you checked the same book in Australia it might be $13 with free delivery. But the prices are excellent compared to bookstores, sometimes I save 40-50%.

Also if anyone is buying from the Book Depository, you can usually get a 10% discount code on their facebook page.

They are also very quick to respond to customer questions on twitter.


----------



## Sargeant_Fox

I've been using Book Depository since 2008 and can't complain. The prices are reasonable and I don't pay shipping fees. Sometimes they can take almost two weeks to arrive, but this is rare; and when a book gets lost they send you a free replacement without a fuss. They've also quickly replied to every e-mail I've sent them.

Also, there is a bookdepository.co.uk and a bookdepository.com. I buy books in euros and it pays to compare the prices of the same book on each website before ordering because sometimes there are differences. Why, I don't know. Sometimes one has the book out of stock and the other has copies. So always check both. They're effectively the same website and you can log on both with the same account.


----------



## Somni

Just bought another two and no problems at all.  It seems that the book depository has access to one of those fancy new machines that prints books on demand as my e-mail said that my books were 'being printed'.


----------



## Menion

I heard about them about a year back, but I hesitated because I didn't think it was famous/used allways using Amazon insted, but your comments have convinced me.
Does anybody know if they deliver to Spain?


----------



## Cayal

Yes they do:

Help at The Book Depository
*Which countries do you deliver to?*

 We currently ship to the following countries free of charge: 
*A - *Andorra, Antigua And Barbuda, Aruba, Australia, Austria
*B - *Bahamas, Bahrain, Barbados, Belgium, Belize, Benin, Bermuda, Brazil, British Virgin Islands, Brunei Darrusalam, Bulgaria
*C - *Canada, Cayman Islands, Chile, Cocos (Keeling) Islands, Comoros, Croatia, Cyprus, Czech Republic
*D - *Dominica, Dominican Republic
*E - *Estonia
*F - *Falkland Islands, Faroe Islands, Fiji, Finland, France
*G - *Germany, Gibraltar, Greece, Greenland, Grenada, Guadaloupe
*H - *Hong Kong, Hungary
*I - *Iceland, Indonesia, Ireland, Israel, Italy
*J - *Jamaica, Japan, Jordan
*L - *Latvia, Liechtenstein, Lithuania, Luxembourg
*M - *Madagascar, Malaysia, Maldives, Malta, Martinique, Mauritius, Mexico, Monaco
*N - *Netherlands, Netherlands Antilles, New Caledonia, New Zealand, Norway
*O - *Oman
*P - *Philippines, Poland, Portugal, Puertorico
*R - *Reunion, Romania
*S - *Saint Helena, Saint Lucia, Saint Pierre And Miquelon, Saint Vincent And The Grenadines, Samoa, San Marino, Saudi Arabia, Serbia, Seychelles, Singapore, Slovakia, Slovenia, Solomon Islands, South Africa, South Korea, *Spain*, Sri Lanka, Suriname, Sweden, Switzerland
*T - *Taiwan, Trinidad And Tobago, Turks And Caicos Islands
*U - *United Arab Emirates, United Kingdom, United States, US Virgin Islands
*V - *Vatican City


----------



## chrispenycate

> Does anybody know if they deliver to Spain?


Well, if Sargeant Fox above is getting them in Portugal, I'd say the odds were pretty god, wouldn't you? European Union, check, Iberian peninsular, check…


----------



## Menion

Thanks, I'll give them a try.


----------



## CyBeR

I'm a big fan of the site. Sure, I've had some screw ups where my books took almost a month to arrive whilst on other occasions they were with me in 2 days (though the postal office screwed up here and I kept checking back there for a whole month until someone finally spotted my envelope with the book).


----------



## Cayal

CyBeR said:


> I'm a big fan of the site. Sure, I've had some screw ups where my books took almost a month to arrive whilst on other occasions they were with me in 2 days (though the postal office screwed up here and I kept checking back there for a whole month until someone finally spotted my envelope with the book).



I bought 2 books last December, at the same time, one came in 2 weeks the other arrived yesterday.


----------

